# lubię in Silesian



## Encolpius

Hello, I hope it is not a very difficult question, I was listening to Polish gentlemen yesterday in the street and I am not sure but I heard lubim. Do you know if lubię is lubim in Silesian? Thanks. E.


----------



## zaffy

Quite likely, but never use it.


----------



## Encolpius

What do you mean "never use it"?


----------



## zaffy

That is just incorrect and sounds terrible.


----------



## Encolpius

So the correct Silesian form is lubię, too?


----------



## zaffy

The only correct forms in the present tense are:

Ja lubię 
Ty lubisz
On/ona lubi
My lubimy
Wy lubicie
Oni lubią


----------



## Ben Jamin

Are you a Silesian speaker, Zaffy?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I hope it is not a very difficult question, I was listening to Polish gentlemen yesterday in the street and I am not sure but I heard lubim. Do you know if lubię is lubim in Silesian? Thanks. E.


Why do you think they spoke the Silesian dialect/language?
_Lubim_ is a substandard (rural) form of _lubimy_ (plural 1st) in many regions of Poland.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Are you a Silesian speaker, Zaffy?


I'm not, that's why I wrote it was 'quite likely'.


----------



## marco_2

I think that in Upper Silesia they say *lubia *or *mom rod* / *rada*, but I' m not sure about Cieszyn region let's wait for some true Silesian speaker.


----------



## Encolpius

Ben Jamin said:


> Why do you think they spoke the Silesian dialect/language?
> _Lubim_ is a substandard (rural) form of _lubimy_ (plural 1st) in many regions of Poland.



Forget it, if you hear something you are never sure what you hear. It was just a stupid assumption.   I have no reasonable reason.


----------



## Henares

zaffy said:


> That is just incorrect and sounds terrible.


Regional word variations are incorrect in formal situations. Of course if one learns Standard Polish it’s better to avoid using them.


----------

